# Fenster beim Aufruf der Seite



## timm (13. Mai 2004)

hallo, ich möchte ganz normal bei Aufruf einer HTML-Seite ein neues Fenster (kein Pop-Up) mit Adresszeile etc. öffnen lassen, wie geht das?

DAnke,
timmy


----------



## saschaf (13. Mai 2004)

einfach mit:

target="_blank"

Die gelinkte Seite wird dann in einem neuen Fenster geöffnet


----------



## timm (13. Mai 2004)

ne das soll beim laden der seite kommen


----------



## lolilol (13. Mai 2004)

Du kannst im Body Tag mit der java-Script Funktion "onLoad()" ein Fenster beim laden der  Seite öffnen lassen, sieht dann ca. so aus:


```
<body onLoad="window.open("navigat.htm","Navigation","height=100,width=300");">
```

Syntax stimmt wahrscheinlich nicht ganz und du musst es noch deinen Bedürfnissen anpassen.

Greez
loli

PS: Ein Pop-Up bleibt es aber trotzdem und wird wahrscheinlich von vielen Browsern gar nicht erst anerkannt, bzw. geblockt,


----------



## timm (14. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von lolilol _
> *Du kannst im Body Tag mit der java-Script Funktion "onLoad()" ein Fenster beim laden der  Seite öffnen lassen, sieht dann ca. so aus:
> 
> *
> ...




ja aber es soll ja kein Pop-Up sein, damits nit geblockt wird


----------



## ParadiseCity (25. Mai 2004)

Kann man das auch auf einen Frame anwenden?
Sprich wenn jemand auf eine bestimme Seite kommt, dass sich dann zB ein Frame darüber ändert ? ? ?


----------



## stonedjehova (25. Mai 2004)

machs doch mit einem refresh

<meta http-equiv="efresh" content="0; URL=zwei_fenster_oeffnen.html">

und in der  "zwei_fenster_oeffnen.html" schreibst du ein javascript rein welches zwei links gleichzeitig ändert....

danach solltest du hier mal suchen.

Ich hoffe das  so, aber so in der Art hatte ich das auch mal gemacht..
Und das ist dann auch kein PopUp.

mfg

s.j.


----------



## aquasonic (25. Mai 2004)

```
window.open('deinedatei.htm')
```

sollte dein Problem lösen...und das in den onLoad Paramter des body-Tags reinpacken...


----------



## ParadiseCity (25. Mai 2004)

Hab schon was gefunden

>> Falls es jemanden interessiert <<


----------



## stonedjehova (25. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von aquasonic _
> 
> ```
> window.open('deinedatei.htm')
> ...



siehe lolilol


----------



## aquasonic (25. Mai 2004)

Ja habe ich schon gesehen...Aber probiert es doch zuerst einmal so...Wenn du nur ein Parameter übergibst ruft der doch eine andere Funktion auf oder etwa nicht?Wenn du keine Grössenangaben gibst öffnen der einfach ein neues Browserfenster...Mensch! (@stonedjehova) --> Probieren geht über studieren, vertrauen ist gut, kontrolle ist besser!

Hier nochmal der komplette Code


```
<body onload="window.open('asasdas.htm')">
```


----------



## ParadiseCity (25. Mai 2004)

Und wenn aber die Seite in einem bestimmten Frame geöffnet werden soll? ? ?


----------



## aquasonic (25. Mai 2004)

```
<script language="javascript">
   parent.framename.location='Seite.htm'
</script>
```


----------



## ParadiseCity (25. Mai 2004)

juhu funktioniert - DANKE!


----------



## stonedjehova (25. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von aquasonic _
> *Ja habe ich schon gesehen...Aber probiert es doch zuerst einmal so...Wenn du nur ein Parameter übergibst ruft der doch eine andere Funktion auf oder etwa nicht?Wenn du keine Grössenangaben gibst öffnen der einfach ein neues Browserfenster...Mensch! (@stonedjehova) --> Probieren geht über studieren, vertrauen ist gut, kontrolle ist besser!
> 
> Hier nochmal der komplette Code
> ...



1. was willst du mir damit sagen, ich hab nicht gesagt das deins quatsch war, nur das es schonmal gepostet wurde.

2. glaube trotzdem dass diese Lsg. als PopUp geblockt wird.

3. meine Variante funktioniert, wenn einfach ein Link in einem nichtvorhandenen Frame geöffnet werden soll, dann wird dieser Frame einfach durch den Browser erstellt


----------



## aquasonic (25. Mai 2004)

OK mach es wie du willst...CU


----------



## ka (25. Mai 2004)

hey dud 

also ich würde sagen einfach so 

<html>
<head>
<title>blubb</title>
</head>
<body>

<h1>aktuelle Seite</h1>
<p>
immer wieder neu: <a href="http://blubb.bla.de/" target="_blank">BLUBBaktuell</a>
</p>

</body>
</html>

oda du machst halt mehrere Fenster und Bestimmst durch ne Zielbasis, dass alle  Verweise dieser Datei in einem bestimmten anderen Frame-Fenster angezeigt werden, solange bei einem Verweis kein anderes Frame-Fenster angegeben wird.

MfG
'ka


----------

